# Unser Teich



## Pfoetchen75 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!

Ich hab mich ganz neu hier angemeldet und habe erstmal eine Weile im Forum gestöbert. Wie ich feststelle, habe ich (mit meinem damaligen Freund) beim Anlegen unseres Teiches (1999) nicht so wirklich viel richtig gemacht 

Nun ja, der Teich ist noch da, aber der Freund nicht mehr  . Mein jetziger Mann hat da gottseidank ein bisschen mehr Ahnung und zunächst mal festgestellt, dass der vorhandene Filter bzw. Pumpe für die Größe des Teiches vieeeeeeeeeel zu klein waren. Wir haben jetzt im Frühjahr den gesamten Teich geleert (ich weiß, das soll man nicht, aber bei dem Schmodder da drin blieb uns nichts übrig...), alles gesäubert und erstmal eine Flachwasserzone eingerichtet. Dann haben wir rd. 30 neue Pflanzen eingesetzt für alle Zonen und die Ränder der Teichfolie neu fixiert (mein Mann hat einmal komplett drumherum Kantsteine in den Boden gesetzt, damit man einen vernünftigen Abschluss hat.

Jetzt sieht es im Vergleich zu vorher schon vieeeel besser aus  - ich hab auch ein paar Fotos hochgeladen.

Mich stört allerdings noch, dass man die Folie am Rand sieht, von daher wollten wir das eigentlich noch mit Steinfolie verkleiden, aber die ist ja schweineteuer und wir bräuchten eine ganze Menge (denke, so 20 - 30 qm, bei einem Preis von zwischen 20,- und 30,- EUR pro qm... äh... naja...). Nun kann man sich diese Folie vielleicht auch selbst herstellen - hat das schonmal jemand von Euch gemacht und könnte hilfreiche Tipps geben, wie das am besten funktioniert und welcher Kleber unseren Goldfischen nicht schadet? Oder hat jemand andere Vorschläge, wie man den Rand schöner gestalten könnte, dass die olle Folie nicht mehr Blickfang ist? Für Anregungen jeglicher sind wir dankbar....

LG
Maike


----------



## katja (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

hallo maike :willkommen im forum 

ihr habt schon ordentlich verbessert 

mit der folie hast du recht, die muss noch verschwinden. nicht nur, dass sie optisch stört, sie wird du uv-einstrahlung auch brüchig.
steinfolie kannst du in die tonne kloppen  die ist nicht nur teuer, sondern taugt auch nix. zum einen ist sie störrisch und steif, zum anderen wurde hier schon mehrfach berichtet, dass sich die steinchen nach und nach einfach verabschieden, zurück bleibt wieder nur ne nackte folie :?

viel besser wäre hier eine ufermatte, gibts hier www.naturagart.de oder auch bei ebay. dazu ne ufermattensaat und der rand ist dann auch mal schön bewachsen 

wieviel liter fasst denn euer teich? und was habt ihr nun für nen filter? wie hoch ist der besatz?

nicht nur du kannst fragen...


----------



## Pfoetchen75 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Katja,

danke für die liebe Begrüßung 

Das mit der Steinfolie habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Wenn man sie im Laden anfasst und nur sachte drüberstreicht, dann sieht man ja da schon Steinchen purzeln... 

Danke erstmal für den Link - die Idee mit der Ufermatte ist gar nicht schlecht, werde ich gleich heut Abend mal meinem Mann vortragen, das wäre eine schöne Alternative.

Am Ende des "Schlauches" soll noch ein kleiner Wasserfall entstehen - ich freu mich schon sehr, wenn die Ecke endlich richtig schön ist - bislang war das immer ein ziemlicher Schandfleck, obwohl die __ Frösche sich da immer wohlgefühlt haben (davon hatten wir von Anfang an immer mehr als genug *g*)

Zum Fischbestand: Es sind derzeit so 20 - 25 Goldfische. Ich denke,  viel mehr sollten es auch nicht sein, oder? Ich schätze (genau weiß ich es tatsächlich nicht), dass der Teich so 7000 bis 8000 l fasst, an der tiefsten Stelle (im Kreis) ist er ca. 1,50 m tief, der Rest so ca. 60 - 80 cm und die Ränder noch flacher, damit dort Pflanzen stehen können.

Das ist unsere Technik (bislang): 

http://www.reuter-badshop.de/gardena-uvc-mehrkammerfilter-set-cf-8000-s-a305403.php

Bislang deswegen, weil mein Mann bei seinem Chef nochmal einen größeren gebrauchten Filter abgestaubt hat, der auch noch in den Teich soll, der muss aber erst ein bisschen geflickt werden ;-)

LG
Maike


----------



## katja (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*



> Es sind derzeit so 20 - 25 Goldfische. Ich denke, viel mehr sollten es auch nicht sein, oder?



auf gar keinen fall! .......aber: es werden unweigerlich mehr werden, viel mehr! :? die vermehren sich wie unkraut  bin mal gespannt, wann ihr die erste portion (50 aufwärts) hier im flohmarkt anbietet...  

gut, dass bald ein anderer filter kommt, der von gardena ist für 8000 l ausgelegt, durch fischbesatz verringert sich das allerdings deutlich. es muss also was "gscheits" her


----------



## Doc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Erstmal :willkommen

Ist doch ganz schön geworden


----------



## tyler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut und der Vorschlag mit der Ufermatte ist wohl die beste Lösung.Wenn ich dir einen Tip geben darf,setz einen Sonnenbarsch ein aber wirklich nur einen,der dezimiert den Nachwuchs.Habe auch einen,der steht nur auf lebendiges,der sitzt jeden Tag vor mir und möchte __ Würmer und die kriegt er,unglaublich wie zutraulich der geworden ist,der holt sich die Würmer aus meiner Hand


----------



## Pfoetchen75 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Mir hatte ein Nachbar mal dazu geraten, __ Graskarpfen einzusetzen, um den Goldfischbestand natürlich zu dezimieren. Das hab ich dann blauäugig auch getan, das einzige, was die gefressen haben, waren dann allerdings die Pflanzen 

Mittlerweile haben wir ihm die Karpfen zurückgegeben und nur noch die Goldfische. Und - blöde Frage, vielleicht, nicht lachen - ist ein Sonnenbarsch allein denn nicht einsam? Ähm.... 

Zahm sind die Goldfische auch, man kann sie von Hand füttern


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

:Willkommen2

Beim Namen __ Graskarpfen hätte man auch auf einen __ Pflanzenfresser kommen können.  (Sorry für den Scherz) 

Setzt du 2 __ Sonnenbarsche ein, gibt es ein Risiko, dass sie sich vermehren.


----------



## tyler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Pfötchen,ich frag ihn mal.Das Problem ist wohl ein Pärchen im Teich,wenn das Weibchen Eier gelegt hat verteidigt das Männchen diese Stelle wochenlang bis sie schlüpfen und diese Stelle ist dann etwa 1qm gross.Er bringt dann wohl sehr viel Unruhe rein.Gruss Angelika


----------



## Pfoetchen75 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

@Joerg: Kein Problem, dasselbe habe ich auch gedacht, nachdem die 5 __ Graskarpfen es in nur 12 Stunden geschafft hatten, mir 14 (!) Krebsscheren aufzumampfen, so dass die alle kieloben schwammen.... kopfkratz

Kann ich denn nicht einfach zwei gleichgeschlechtliche __ Sonnenbarsche einsetzen? Oder kloppen die sich...?


----------



## Springmaus (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo,

ich habe auch *1 Sonnenbarsch* und dem geht es sehr gut. 

Soviel ich weiß sind die in jungen Jahren sehr schwer auseinanderzuhalten.


----------



## Pfoetchen75 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Und ein Sonnenbarsch "kümmert" sich dann um den Goldfischnachwuchs? Aber kommen denn die erwachsenen Tiere miteinander aus? 

Schön aussehen tun sie ja


----------



## katja (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

schon oft habe ich die empfehlung mit dem sonnenbarsch gelesen. unserer damals hat sich aber (leider) nicht für die kleinen goldis interessiert 
vertragen hat er sich sehr gut mit den goldfischen und __ shubunkin und toll aussehen tut er auf jeden fall.
versuche es und schau, ob er bei dir seine "arbeit" erledigt


----------



## Pfoetchen75 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Ja, ich denke, das wir uns so ein Kerlchen zulegen werden. 

Wie sieht es denn mit Überwintern aus? Die Goldis sind ja sehr robust - zumindest haben sie bislang immer jeden Winter gut überstanden (der Teich friert nicht ganz zu, an der tiefsten Stelle, so 1,50 - 1,60 m sammeln sie sich dann immer...).


----------

